# Moving Companies



## MaryMar (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello All,

Just after some advice / recommendations for international moving of small items ( clothing etc ) from Philippines to Sydney Australia.
And your experiences with the company good or bad etc

Cheers


----------



## jettasher (Nov 26, 2014)

MaryMar said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just after some advice / recommendations for international moving of small items ( clothing etc ) from Philippines to Sydney Australia.
> And your experiences with the company good or bad etc
> ...


I've had great experience with WalkMove, you can also check Vanlines. These guys look promising too !


----------



## MaryMar (Sep 2, 2013)

Jettasher cheers ty


----------

